# Fumagilin-B Questions



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

If you bought 24g bottle you can follow the following which I did last year.

Heat 18 pounds 12 Oz (2.25 gal) of water to 50° C. Remove from stove and add 37 pounds of sugar and dissolve. Let cool to 30° C and add the contents of Fumaglin B bottle and stir. Makes 5 Gallons enough to feed 3 wintering colonies.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

With the cost and the 24 hour life I am attempting to keep my batches small. More work and mixing but I am looking to keep to about a gallon or two.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

The reason for the 24 life span is it's breakdown in sunlight. We mix it in the pails as we use it and in the fall use 2.5 gallon pails. The key to keep it from breaking down is to use an old super and lid to cover the pail or jar. So this rules out any bottom board feeders, use only top pail or hive top feeders.
The idea behind fall feeding and feeding it first is, they will store it first for later consumtion when they need it. Normally we feed the first 2.5 gallon with the fumagilin B and then the second 2.5+ is just syrup.

now on to the conversion. 
1.5g is not 1/2 tsp...
2.5ml = 1/2 tsp
you need to weigh out the 1.5g of fumagilin and that will probably = a tsp.
grams is dry matter weight where the tsp is an amount or liquid measure so to speak. 1tsp is = to 5ml. An ml is a liquid measurement to match the tsp measurement.

Example...in baking 1 tsp of baking powder is = 5ml of baking powder
However, 1.5 grams of fumagilin will look like more on the scale than say 1.5 g of sugar on the scale, due to the density of the sugar.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks honeyshack. Good info on the sunlight.
The "approximations are ½ teaspoon= 1.5 g Fumagilin-B (31.5 mg activity)" is directly from the information sheet that came with the product. Probably from the density of the fumagilin. I am just trying to get it converted to the 25 mg. I am assuming that a g is equal to 1000 mg or that 25 mg required per liter is 0.025g. My conversion to grains is due to the fact that I have a powder measure that will measure in grains. The conversion calculator shows 25 mg as 0.385808959 grains. Maybe I will measure some out but my small rifle bullets are taking 35 grains so that number also does not make sense.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

http://www.medivetpharmaceuticals.ca/Fumagilin-B directions in English, French and Spanish.pdf


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes. Thanks honeyshack on the info about sunlight. I've been medicating two weak nucs through glass jars for 2 weeks and not seen any improvement.:scratch: Now I know why - duh.

The jars are on top of the nucs so I put a thick black plastic trash bag around the jars tonight with new medication. Hopefully that will fix it.

Thanks again.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

if you are seeing no improvement, there is a possibility that they need to be drenched because they are too sick to take in the feed. I use a turkey baster and use the syrup to spray on the top bars...couple of squirts on the frames, around the main cluster, about 60 ml. Then they clean it off and eat it up. Keep the feed on, but drench them once now and once in a week. Should see some improvememt soon.

Some make the syrup a bit thicker so it stays on the frames


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks Honeyshack, nice that the table you referenced had small amounts and a hand written correction! I actually did measure the product with my powder scale in two different measure spoons and came up with 44 grains (2.85 grams) for a tsp and 11 grains (0.712 grams) for a 1/4 tsp. That matches the correction in the lower part of the document (1 tsp =3.0 g in the literature) but the table was not corrected (should be TBLS not TSP) or 5 g=1/2 tablespoon.


----------

